

Why aren't you using GitHub? - dmoreno
http://www.valdyas.org/fading/index.cgi/2015/05/29

======
hobarrera
Another point not mentioned by the author: A lot of us choose to use an
alternative (eg: gitlab), because we prefer to use FLOSS software, rather than
a proprietary SaSS.

~~~
sytse
GitLab CEO here, thanks for mentioning us. We love FLOSS and we're proud to
host projects like
[https://git.gnu.io/explore/projects](https://git.gnu.io/explore/projects) And
we're working hard to make sure GitLab CI is very usable and easy to set up.

------
un_
Not my page, but I found this to have some good reasons:
[https://wubthecaptain.eu/github.html](https://wubthecaptain.eu/github.html)

